# Puppies - continued



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I finally feel ready to talk about the birth of our pups :-\
And it's only now I have the time.
A bit of background info- I'm quite old and have 6 children, and also grandchildren. I have been at the reeding and birth of lots of animals throughout my life. Foals, lambs, calves, guinea pigs, rabbits, kittens and this my fourth litter of pups. So I do have some experience.
I arranged for a very experienced breeder to be present, and several others on call. 
My vet has been involved since before conception. I want to be sure everyone realizes how seriously I take my dogs welfare.
My bitch was due last week, so we were ready from the beginning of the month. She was four days late, which I was not happy about. Despite calls to our vet over the weekend, I only has reassurance that she was ok. Pups were moving inside her and she was well in all ways. It was a very nerve racking few days. Not much sleep for me, and lots of altered plans re- family and work.
She refused all food on Monday and again little sleep on that night. Early, 5am on tues she was unsettled, pacing, panting, moving her bedding. 7.10 she started pushing and my fellow midwife arrived. The first pup sack was bulging and at 7.30 it burst, the pup was coming backwards and it needed to come out quickly before the pup drowned. I held her head whilst my friend pulled the pup out, it was big, and very alive. All good. An hour or so later poppy birthed the second pup herself. The third pup, a bitch , arrived an hour or so later. We then had a stillborn dog and like I mentioned before, three midwifes by now,did everything possible. That was so very disappointing I can't describe.
It took til 7pm at night to finish having the last two. Then we had the massive clear up. About 9pm, we hoomans sat down to a gin and tonic,and collapsed exhausted.
A few hours sleep and constant checking and settling the pups to the teat. 
Wednesday started early again, with weigh ins and checks again, on mum and the kids.Cleaning up and wiping down.
Wednesday did not go well :'(


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Wednesday - a pup started to fade,by the time we arrived at the vet it was just passing away :'(
I felt like my heart was burning through my chest.I was too shocked to cry,I know this happens sometimes and I thought I was prepared,but when you've got the pup through the birth it doesn't seem possible for it not to live :-\
The vet inspected the pup thoroughly and offered a post mortem exam but I couldn't :-\ 
We buried the pup with his stillborn litter-mate and Millie my friends GSD bitch who died last friday. My husband and hers dug a hole under a tree in her paddock and quietly,in the evening sunshine ,we covered them up. :'( :'( :'(
The remaining pups were checked by the vet and given a clear bill of health. They're gaining weight and are full of life


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hats off to you Vida! You're a fantastic Vizsla Grandma by the sound of it!
We almost missed out on getting a vizsla from our breeder. Mummy had lost two puppies and we were meant to get a boy. Only 4 bitches left... We managed to get one of the girls out of luck. The breeder wasn't happy with one of the wannabe owners and we said it was more important for us to get a dog from them than the sex of the dog. 
18 months on and I love my vizsla girl!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ahhh, sorry, the GSD died... I thought it was lost - like ran away :'(

Life. 




“Happiness cannot be traveled to, owned, earned, or worn. It is the spiritual experience of living every minute with love, grace & gratitude.” - Denis Waitley


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Vida, What you and your ladies have been through, and go through still! My heart aches for you, your lost babies and the poor lost mama. I do pray that your Poppy and her little ones will thrive continuously.

Can you tell us more about the Sweet Dobie that is fostering the pups from the GSD. She looked so attentive in the photos you posted. How did you find her? 

Oh Man you have been through the wringer!!


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Data be nice
I'm too tired for any piss taking


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Tfox
The friend who owns the Gsd pups says they are all thriving  with the dobi bitch.
If I get any pics I'll post them.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, my intent was totally opposite. :-\

OMG.
Chuck it up to cultural differences... I noticed, in many European cultures, happiness is something that needs to be earned. Positive experiences are listed at the end as a result of the total experience. 

In North America, quite the opposite is true. Focus is on positive side of the events (expect for news reports).

Life you chose as a breeder is not an easy one. 
Apologies.

Here is something to cheer you up
http://www.360tr.com/kudus/kiyamet_eng/index.html
(use the mouse to move around, there are many pictures on the bottom left, use the scrollbar and click on the pictures)

Julius


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

datacan said:


> Sorry, my intent was totally opposite. :-\
> 
> OMG.
> _*Chuck it up to cultural differences... I noticed, in many European cultures,*_ happiness is something that needs to be earned. Positive experiences are listed at the end as a result of the total experience.
> ...


I'm not chalking it up to cultural differences, nobody has the right, however many posts, to take the pee,. Nuff said.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Vida, so sorry for all the heartache you had to experience recently - the pups are beautiful and so glad you managed to find a foster bitch. Wish I lived closer so I could have helped somehow! 

Sending positive vibes your way and good luck with the pups


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

[/quote]
I'm not chalking it up to cultural differences, nobody has the right, however many posts, to take the pee,. Nuff said.
[/quote]

Reading data's post, I did NOT think he was taking the piss at all. Reading his follow up post, I definitely don't think he was. I'm not English though (originally from Canada), but have lived in the UK. Canadian humour wasn't received well at all while I was there.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not chalking it up to cultural differences, nobody has the right, however many posts, to take the pee,. Nuff said.
[/quote]

Reading data's post, I did NOT think he was taking the piss at all. Reading his follow up post, I definitely don't think he was. I'm not English though (originally from Canada), but have lived in the UK. Canadian humour wasn't received well at all while I was there. 
[/quote]
well Watson, try walking in my shoes for a week and try and sort the wheat from the chaff, not easy. With all due respect, I'm a moderator, ie enforce the rules, Not adminstrator, ie make the rules. 
My concern is that people get the best advice and feedback possible from, imo, the best V forum on the net, if trolls start to dilute the integrity of this valued source of info, I'll delete their accounts,,simple.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

harrigab: Have no idea if that was directed at me and deleting my account, as I'm not trying to start anything up. Was simply stating another side of things in order to maintain integrity and keep the peace. If you consider my account that of a troll - then by all means delete it. This thread seems to have gone off.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Watson said:


> harrigab: Have no idea if that was directed at me and deleting my account, as I'm not trying to start anything up. Was simply stating another side of things in order to maintain integrity and keep the peace. If you consider my account that of a troll - then by all means delete it. This thread seems to have gone off.


my name's Doug btw, no, it wasn't aimed at you Watson, if you read fully the thread you should appreciate that .


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Doug. I'm Lisa... nice to meet you.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Likewise I'm sure Lisa


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Puppies. Pics!!!*

Ok then ladies.. back to the puppies 
Today at the nursery ;D
Enjoy!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I will take them all please!
I am a sucker for puppies...


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

MCD is getting her puppy fix from this....... mine will hopefully arrive on Wednesday. I can't wait to see what these 2 litters produce. Maybe I can go and visit soon.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

How are the GSD pups doing Vida? I saw someone ask on Vizsla Scotland recently about a lactating bitch for orphan GSD pups and didn't know if it was your friend's litter or just a coincidence. Hope you and your pups are well too! 

Chloe


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

No, we're down south Nelly. 
We have three of the GSD pups on Poppy my bitch, they are all perfect and doing so well.


----------

